# NetMos Technology PCI 9835 Multi-I/O Controller

## Teklocker

Hello all!

  I'm a long time reader of these forums, however this is my very first post.  I'm having a problem getting my new NetMos Technology PCI 9835 Multi-I/O Controller to work with my Gentoo box.  I've tried just about every kernel option that I can see with no luck.  The only thing that i've been able to get working is the parallel port, but the two serial ports is really what I need.  Has anyone with this card or any card with the Nm9835 chip got this to work?  Here is the output of lspci -vv

0000:00:0d.0 Communication controller: NetMos Technology PCI 9835 Multi-I/O Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 1P2S

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 3

        Region 0: I/O ports at d800

        Region 1: I/O ports at d400 [size=8]

        Region 2: I/O ports at d000 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

        Region 4: I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

        Region 5: I/O ports at c400 [size=16]

Here is where the parallel port kicks in:

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI parallel port detected: 9710:9835, I/O at 0xd000(0xcc00)

parport1: PC-style at 0xd000 (0xcc00) [PCSPP(,...)]

but nothing in the dmesg for the serial ports.  I've tried to manaualy add the correct port address to the correct ttySx using the setserial command but still nothing.

Here is the output of /pro/pci just in case this may help someone.

Bus  0, device  13, function  0:

    Communication controller: NetMos Technology PCI 9835 Multi-I/O Controller (rev 1).

      IRQ 3.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd807].

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd407].

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd007].

      I/O at 0xcc00 [0xcc07].

      I/O at 0xc800 [0xc807].

      I/O at 0xc400 [0xc40f].

Thanks so much!!

----------

## ronaldmoes

Hi,

You need to play around with 'setserial', something like this:

serserial /dev/ttyS3 port 0xd400 spd_vhi

I've had a similar board with the same chip on it and that worked for me. In my case the kernel was clever enough to autodetect the irq's, but you might have to specify them manually.

Ronald.

----------

## Teklocker

 *ronaldmoes wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> You need to play around with 'setserial', something like this:
> 
> serserial /dev/ttyS3 port 0xd400 spd_vhi
> ...

 

Thanks for the quick response ronaldmoes!  This is what I've already tired with no luck:

```

setserial /dev/ttyS2 port 0xd800 UART 16550A irq 3

```

then I do a:

```

setserial /dev/ttyS2 -av

/dev/ttyS2, Line 2, UART: 16550A, Port: 0xd800, IRQ: 3

        Baud_base: 115200, close_delay: 5000, divisor: 0

        closing_wait: 37856

        Flags: spd_normal skip_test

```

But I still don't get any output out of that serial port!    uggh  !

Thanks again..!

----------

## ronaldmoes

Have you tried other io ports as well (0xd800?). And what happens if you leave off the 'irq' parameter?

----------

